# Gourdie



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I tried to make one of these out of PVC last year. It sucked! So, I tried again this year and I actually had a game plan. Meet Gourdie.










































The inspiration for this prop is Grim from the Grim Hallow haunt. My take is a little different. I made his body more vine like than the original.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

He looks great, I like the name! Does his head turn, or did you just move it for the pic?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice job chris


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I like it Chris, way to go!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dude - that thing is awesome.

Uhm - can ya make me one or three?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok, you better start pacing yourself because you're making the rest of look bad..seriously cool prop...love the hands and the feet. lol...also grooving on the "Redrum" painted on the back wall...ummm, where's my can of red spray paint?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Chris, are you posessed?
I've experienced the building frenzy before...enjoy the ride, man!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That hing looks good.. How tall is it?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Gourdie LOL that's good... 

That thing's totally cool. Are you going to wrap some more vines around him? I love stuff with lots of vines.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm glad you made this one. I have been trying to make something similar. I saw Woody's Pumpkin Creep, but that was about the only thing I found like this. So I wanted some more Ideas. It is very nice. Love the head, he looks like he enjoyed doing that to it!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome looking prop. You need to plant some pumpkins this year so he looks like he's rising up out of the patch. lol


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good chirs -how tall is it


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

very cool...that is great work


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. Here is some video http://www.hauntcast.net/Videos.htm . It's not exactly a How 2, but gives you a walkthrough of the project.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Chris why does your back wall say REDRUM


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Job Chris


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE work.....


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Very cool looking prop ........ I found out last season that wood frames work better than PVC for me too.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh my GOURD!
That's one hell of a prop!
Great job!
.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Love the name... and he looks pretty dang cool too!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Why that's just awesome! Nice Job!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job there.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Lordie, Lordie look at Gordie!!
Great Job!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I repainted the pumkin to dull down the glossy look. I'll post some new pics soon.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

that looks cool Chris, reminds me of Pumpkinhead only with, well... a pumpkin head. Nice job!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Can't wait to see the newest pictures!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow Chris,
I love that. Really...welllllll.....hmmmmm, can't think of the word I need to describe it. Creepy isn't quite it, cuz it's more than just creepy. And not gruesome. More like radically terrifying. Well, that's close. Great job.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, that looks very good. I think it looked fine the way it was, so can't wait to see what he looks like now that you painted it again.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very imposing. Nice.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

He looks fun!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Gourdie is cool he would fit right in at any haunt he happened to shamble into.
By the way he is invited to come attend mine.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love it!


----------

